# shortlist new RCO chief published



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Today, a Dutch newspaper published the supposed shortlist of 3 possible new chief conductors for the RCO, on which the orchestra members casted votes this weekend.

1. Andris Nelsons
2. Ivan Fischer
3. Valery Gergiev

It is not published what the results were of the election. I hope Nelsons will get the post. I just listened to him a few weeks ago in Amsterdam with Scriabin's Promethee, Poeme de la feu. It was a great interpretation, just as Shostakovich's 8th symphony, which he conducted here quite some years ago.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Looking at those three the order you have listed them looks like how my preferred list would.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Given Boston & Leipzig, Andris Nelsons seems like wishful thinking as the Berlin Philharmonic found out.
Perhaps the RCO musicians should talk to the London Symphony about Gergiev.
I guess that leaves Ivan Fischer which would be a good choice.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

NLAdriaan said:


> Today, a Dutch newspaper published the supposed shortlist of 3 possible new chief conductors for the RCO, on which the orchestra members casted votes this weekend.
> 
> 1. Andris Nelsons
> 2. Ivan Fischer
> ...


For crying out loud, this is blasphemy, after all the years in Rotterdam.
Shame Myung-whun Chung didn't make it.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Becca said:


> Given Boston & Leipzig, Andris Nelsons seems like wishful thinking as the Berlin Philharmonic found out.
> Perhaps the RCO musicians should talk to the London Symphony about Gergiev.
> I guess that leaves Ivan Fischer which would be a good choice.


It would officially start in 22-23, when both the Boston and Leipzig assignments expire. I personally attended Nelsons last concert with the RCO, a few weeks ago, and watched a very happy family in the making with Nelsons and the orchestra on stage after the concert.

I also don't see Gergiev becoming the new man in Amsterdam, foor different reasons (like Gergiev became a political risk and seems a bit past his prime).

Fischer indeed would be a good choice too musically, but I think his primary orchestra will always remain the Budapest Festival Orchestra.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> For crying out loud, this is blasphemy, after all the years in Rotterdam.
> Shame Myung-whun Chung didn't make it.


IMO Chung would be the wrong choice, he is not in the A-league of conducting. A friend of mine is a strong advocate of Sokhiev and I would also like Jurowsky. They both conducted the RCO recently and gave great performances. But I think Nelsons would be the best choice of the current shortlist and I also expect him to win the election.

As a result of the Gatti #metoo issue, there is a lot of unease in the RCO, the CEO and artistic director are both leaving. The orchestra really is in need of new inspiration and a strong home at the same time.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

NLAdriaan said:


> IMO Chung would be the wrong choice, he is not in the A-league of conducting. A friend of mine is a strong advocate of Sokhiev and I would also like Jurowsky. They both conducted the RCO recently and gave great performances. But I think Nelsons would be the best choice of the current shortlist and I also expect him to win the election.
> 
> As a result of the Gatti #metoo issue, there is a lot of unease in the RCO, the CEO and artistic director are both leaving. The orchestra really is in need of new inspiration and a strong home at the same time.


Did you read Trouw on Saturday? 
The music section, the music critic is not amuses by choosing someone from the Rolex generation.
In the meanwhile Gatti is at work in Italy I believe, so the soup is eaten to hot at the time.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sill no decision, it's a bloody shame.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

NLAdriaan said:


> IMO Chung would be the wrong choice, he is not in the A-league of conducting.


I just don't know what that means anymore. Today's younger generation will mature and deepen, given the opportunity. They have a skill set and deal with complex music that the old guys in the mythical Golden Era couldn't imagine. If the CD era taught us anything, it's that there are many conductors out there doing top-quality work. Just because their names aren't in the marquee doesn't mean they aren't good. No profession has more poseurs than conducting anyway.


----------

